# My "Orbea Dream"



## brock21 (May 8, 2006)

*My "Dream Orbea"*

Picked my new toy up at the shop last week. I've spent the last several days breaking it in the best I can. It feels rocket fast. I upgraded from a Cannondale CADD5 R600 with 105 components. That was my first road back in 10 years...I will keep it for most of my training miles and race the Orbea.

The change from 9-speed 105 to 10 Speed Dura-Ace was pretty dramatic. I continually find my gearing is different. The ride is great, I did not notice a decrease in stiffness from the aluminum and the ride is much smoother. I’m stoked I picked the Onix over a new Six13 or Madone 5.5….


*Specifications*
Frame: Orbea Onix (Black and Silver)
Fork: Zeus AC
STI/Ergo: Simano Dura Ace
Brakes: Shimano Dura Ace
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace
Chain: Shimano Dura Ace
Cassette: Shimano Ultegra 10 (for Durability)
Post: Zeus Carbon
Crank: FSA SLK 53-39 or 50-34
Bottom Bracket: FSA MegaExo
Wheels: Mavic Ksyrium ES
Tires: Michelin Pro2 Race
Bar: ITM Lite Luxe
Stem: ITM Lite Luxe
Saddle: Selle Italia Filante Trans Am
Pedals: KEO Classic Road Pedals
Computer: Mavic Wintech w/Cadence


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

What made you select the Onix over the Six13 and/or Madone? Did you consider an Opal or Orca as well? I ask becahse I am considering all of these bikes for my next purchase and I would like to hear what led to your decision. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brock21 (May 8, 2006)

*My selection process*

I was really struggling with which bike to select. I was back and forth for several months. I called the LBS and spoke with the owner about my dilemma. He had some great insight. I made my selection based on 3 primary criteria.

1. Fit (Based on my intended use)
2. Quality vs. Cost
3. Appeal

After they did a comprehensive fit, the selection was easy. The Orbea was the closest fit in stock form (1 cm). They helped me understand too, I should try to select a bike that requires very little altering for fit. The bike was designed to be ridden with a certain setup. The closer to stock fit the better, the better.

All the bikes you are looking at are so close in performance and quality; you need a personalized distinguishing factor. Fit is a great way to do that.

The cost vs. quality was easy. An equally equipped Onix was about $300 less than a Madone. Unless the store is running a sale on one of the other bikes, I fell the Obea is the best value for the Money.

Lastly, I relay thought the frame had a sexy look. I wanted a bike that is not a dime a dozen in my area. I have yet to see another Orbea on the Road…

Thought about an Orca, but it was out of my budget (Barely!)

Happy Hunting!


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I also failed to mention that you have a really nice setup.


----------



## mark_melb (Jun 18, 2006)

brock21 said:


> Picked my new toy up at the shop last week. I've spent the last several days breaking it in the best I can. It feels rocket fast. I upgraded from a Cannondale CADD5 R600 with 105 components. That was my first road back in 10 years...I will keep it for most of my training miles and race the Orbea.
> 
> The change from 9-speed 105 to 10 Speed Dura-Ace was pretty dramatic. I continually find my gearing is different. The ride is great, I did not notice a decrease in stiffness from the aluminum and the ride is much smoother. I’m stoked I picked the Onix over a new Six13 or Madone 5.5….
> 
> ...



Hey Brock,

Can you tell me your height and the size you bought.

Mark


----------



## brock21 (May 8, 2006)

*Sizing Response*

I am 5'10" tall and weigh 155lbs. I purchased a 54cm bike. The frame is a perfect fit. You should have the LBS fit you based on your body measurements. Height is not always the best indicator. You may have a much different inseam or arm length.


----------



## mark_melb (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm just on 6' and the 54cm is perfect for me.


----------



## Jonathongould (Jun 24, 2006)

I am looking to buy a new bike, trading up from a 30-year old Inivega. Live in tropics, so ride in wet environment. Doing sprint tris. Deciding between 105 and Ultegra , any suggestions/comments? I was told the Ultegra has more aluminim and will rust less.


----------

